# Peach and Brie Quesadilla with drizzling sauce



## kitchenelf (Jul 8, 2005)

Peach and Brie Quesadilla with sauce to drizzle or dip

*For the sauce:*
3 TBS of fresh lime juice (always use fresh)
6 TBS (1/4 cup plus 2 TBS) honey
1 1/2 tsp. of zested lime rind
*
For the quesadilla:*
1 cup peeled slightly firm ripe peaches
1 TBS fresh chives, minced
1 tsp. brown sugar
3 oz. thinly sliced Brie cheese (place in freezer for a couple minutes)
4 tortillas - you can use whole wheat or fat free

Whisk all sauce ingredients together to combine well.

Heat grill.  Coat with cooking spray when ready to put quesadillas on.  If you are not grilling then heat a preferably non-stick skillet over medium-high heat (make sure and don't have too low - you don't want everything to totally melt and be soggy) and coat with cooking spray. 

Combine chives and sugar first then gently toss with peaches.  Distribute ingredients between the four tortillas then fold in half. It's nice to keep the cheese a little bit away from the edges - what a waste to lose cheese in the grill   If your skillet holds two then cook two at a time.  Cook approximately 2 minutes on each side or until the outside is a nice golden color.  If grilling you want some grill marks.  

This can serve various numbers of people depending on whether everyone wants their own half, or half of a half, etc., etc.  

Serve each person some drizzling/dipping sauce or just drizzle across the tops.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 8, 2005)

Thank you Elf, 

this looks great and I'm going shopping in the morning...Can hardly wait to try..
kadesma


----------

